
The end of id_rsa - stringlytyped
https://blog.krypt.co/the-end-of-id-rsa-d8fd2951d406
======
noobermin
"The end of id_rsa"...instead, use this proprietary app to store your private
key on your phone, just trust us.

Yeah, I'll pass. To be fair the title and the way it's being sold is irking me
the wrong way and that might be why I'm so skeptical. But it probably will rub
many others the wrong way.

~~~
uuoc
It is a "blog-vertisement" [1]. Just flag it and move on.

[1] An advertisement disguised as a blog posting.

~~~
eridius
It should probably have "Show HN:" pretended, but otherwise it seems
reasonable.

